# best place to buy ghrp6/ghrp2/cjc



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I`m thinking this is ok to post up?

May invest in some to use with the slin as cheaper then running 8iu hgh a day....

Also what is best as a replacement for growth out of the above?

thanks


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Im sure if your able to get hold of growth, your same dealer should be able to hook you up with the other peptides.

I'm just about to run ghrp6 with cjc, as not long got a nice delivery through my door.


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I`m thinking this is ok to post up?
> 
> May invest in some to use with the slin as cheaper then running 8iu hgh a day....
> 
> ...


try in google :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

stevebills said:


> try :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Realyl dunno if it was a wee dig at me, lol, as i checked it out on google and there is a sight :confused1:


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Hardc0re said:


> Realyl dunno if it was a wee dig at me, lol, as i checked it out on google and there is a sight :confused1:


Wasnt a dig just lol:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve that looks a little bit like source posting to me mate??

Muscle Research are a good place for peptides...they sponsor this board too


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

stevebills said:


> try in google :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

noel said:


> Steve that looks a little bit like source posting to me mate??
> 
> Muscle Research are a good place for peptides...they sponsor this board too


MR don't sponsor the board anymore Noel......

SteveBills Hardcore-Growth is relabelled Generic please do not post up their name as they sell GH which is illegal to buy without a prescription


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh sorry Paul, unintentional post (i.e wasnt trying to promote them over anyone else..... do any peptide providors sponsor or is this now a grey area so therefore no association,


----------

